# [ebuild / howto] mgeups-psp  - onduleurs mge (resolu)

## ebdomino

Bonjour,

Mise à jour le 25/03/2007 nouvelle version de mgeups-psp 3.0.2

J'ai réalisé l'ebuild pour gérer les onduleur mge sous X. En effet mge fourni un logiciel libre pour le faire, en fait une interface graphique pour gérer nut. j'utilise un mge 500 usbs connecté sur port série.

Il n'est plus utile d'avoir libgksu et libgksuui. La compilation avec gcc4 se fait très bien.

http://www.mgeups.com/products/pdt230/software/sp97/solpaclinux.htm

l'ebuild pour mgeups-psp se trouve ici:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111346

ou la

mgeups-psp-3.0.2.ebuild

Voici un tutorial pour l'installation mis à jour pour l'occasion:

ATTENTION: un nouveau groupe est utilisé pour le port série, pensez à vous y ajouter.

-d'abord créer un dossier local pour poser des ebuild non officiels et modifier les fichiers comme suit:

En root ou par sudo:

```
install -d /usr/local/portage
```

Créer les dossiers suivant:

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-power/mgeups-psp
```

Et placez les ebuild dans leur dossier respectif.

Ajouter à /etc/make.conf la variable:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

Puis pour pouvoir installer ces paquets avec les versions définies en local:

```
echo "sys-power/mgeups-psp ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Ensuite vous devez configurer l'ebuild:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/www-apps/mgeups-psp/mgeups-psp-3.0.0.ebuild digest
```

Installer mgeups-psp:

```
emerge -av mgeups-psp
```

Une fois tout installé, vous allez mettre les mains dans le cambouis:

- ajouter l'utilisateur nut aux groupes ups et uupc:

```
gpasswd -a nut ups
```

```
gpasswd -a nut uucp
```

et au groupe tty pour pouvoir accèder au périphérique série:

```
gpasswd -a nut tty
```

Pour démarrer le driver lancer:

```
upsdrvctl start
```

```
upsd
```

```
upsmon
```

Et placer dans /etc/conf.d/local.start:

```
upsdrvctl start
```

```
upsd
```

```
upsmon
```

Démarrez ensuite psp, le pass root vous sera demandé.

Pensez à ajouter psp au démarrage de window manager:

- dans .kde/Autostart/ par exemple ou .fluxbox/autostart 

 :Smile: 

testez:

en console ou depuis le menu de lancer l'utilitaire psp

```
psp &
```

Si cela fonctionne vous aurez une fenêtre affichant votre onduleur et une autre vous disant retour secteur.

merci à kiorky pour son aide  :Smile: 

a+Last edited by ebdomino on Mon Mar 26, 2007 11:28 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

ben un grand merci à toi...   :Very Happy:   voilà une excellente initiative de faire un ebuild avec le how-to sur la question des ups mge et qui risque de m'être très utile... dès que je me serais "fendu" d'une de ces bestioles (je sais ! je repousse, je repousse... jusqu'à ce que j'ai un crash et là je pleurerais ! comme tout le monde quoi ?  :Laughing: ) 

mais je m'égare... merci encore pour ta contribution   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ebdomino

salut,

si tu en achètes un, penses à bien prendre une version usbs (usb - série) sinon tu n'auras qu'une batterie non gérable par le pc  :Wink:  .

a++

----------

## kernelsensei

Merci pour cette contribution, qui va aller droit dans la section Documentation  :Wink: 

----------

## ebdomino

Salut,

nouvelle version de mgeups-psp 3.0.1 l'ebuild est prêt.

a+

----------

## fabienZ

miam ché bon cha  :Smile: 

En espérant ne pas être off-topic, je voudrais juste préciser que nut est maintenu par MGE, et que mge-psp n'est pas indispensable pour gérer l'onduleur.

Je dis ça parce qu'aprés l'achat de mon onduleur j'ai eu un choc en croyant qu'il fallait X pour le gérer  :Very Happy: 

<ma vie>

En fait je me suis procuré récement un MGE ellipse 750 que j'ai collé sur ma passerrelle (sans X évidement) plus 2 autres machines (en passant donc par le réseau). Tout fonctionne parfaitement bien, quand la batterie de l'onduleur atteint 30%, les 3 machines s'éteignent proprement.

</ma vie>

Ce tuto m'a bien aidé : http://linux.developpez.com/cours/upsusb/#L1.1

Il est un peu outdated, le driver pour les onduleurs usb est newhidups désormais, mais à part ça c'est bon  :Wink: 

just my 2 cents comme on dit  :Smile: 

----------

## novazur

 *fabienZ wrote:*   

> Tout fonctionne parfaitement bien, quand la batterie de l'onduleur atteint 30%, les 3 machines s'éteignent proprement.

 

Justement, quelqu'un sait-il comment modifier ce réglage de 30% ?

J'ai essayé quelques choses avec upscmd mais sans succès.

Chez moi c'est un Evolution 2200, mais je pense que le pilotage est le même.

Merci d'avance.

[EDIT]

Bon, en fait, il semblerait que ce doive être quelque chose du genre :

```
upsrw -s battery.charge.low=20 -u admin -p mypass ups_name@localhost
```

comme dit ici : http://opensource.mgeups.com/howto.htm

Mais cette variable n'est pas "writable" sur tous les modèles (drivers?) selon ce qu'on peut lire ici :

http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/nut-upsuser/2006-May/001068.html

Pas de chance  :Sad: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## Animatrix

J'ai une erreur avec la compilation de mgeups-psp >> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-495613.html

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

----------

## novazur

 *novazur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> upsrw -s battery.charge.low=20 -u admin -p mypass ups_name@localhost
> ```
> ...

 

Ah ben maintenant si, ça fonctionne !

Je n'avais pas essayé depuis la mise à jour de nut en 2.0.4, et c'est en relisant ce fil (merci Animatrix) que j'ai eu l'idée de réessayer, et j'ai pu ajuster ainsi la valeur :

```
$ upsrw -s battery.charge.low=10 -u admin -p passe mge@localhost

$ upsc mge@localhost battery.charge.low

10

$ upsrw -s battery.charge.low=30 -u admin -p passe mge@localhost

$ upsc mge@localhost battery.charge.low

30
```

----------

## SnowBear

Merci pour ce guide,

il va mettre d'une grande aide  :Wink: 

----------

## ebdomino

Bonjour,

- mise à jour de l'ebuild et du tuto.

- si de bonnes âmes veulent le porter pour d'autres architectures ça serait le top.

++

----------

## darkangel92

kikou!!

un ch'tit up pour ce topic... Je n'arrive pas a trouver l'ebuild.

Ca marche aussi sur amd64 ?

----------

## ebdomino

Salut,

il est encore disponible sur bugzilla, et de nouveau par le lien sur mon site

pour AMD64 je ne sais pas lis le thread sur bugzilla

++

----------

